
RIM now has $1 Billion in Unsold Inventory - raganwald
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-05-29/rim-writedown-risked-with-1-billion-inventory-corporate-canada.html
======
raganwald
As if competition from Apple and Google wasn’t enough, they “Osbourned”
themselves by talking up BB10 and then failing to ship on time. Now they’re in
Limbo, with their most loyal customers holding off purchases until the new OS
ships.

